# Disasters at Skiing



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

My friend broke his leg while skiing :injured:. I am curious to know various precautions to avoid such accidents....!

I am a rookie snow boarder, so please help me out to avoid such disasters...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't ski.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Take lessons, learn how to turn and stop. Keep yourself under control.

Don't just take one lesson, make it a lifetime of learning.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't ski.


+1 :injured:


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh is snowboarding that tuff..... I don't think so. I am sure their is a always a way. I just need a right way to go on....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

take a lesson, don't let a friend teach you
wear padded pants
put on a helmet
wear wrist guards
if something is in front of you turn !


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Oh is snowboarding that tuff..... I don't think so. I am sure their is a always a way. I just need a right way to go on....



What? What does this even mean? Is English your first language or no? Not being snarky, genuinely curious.

Snowboarding can be tough to get the hang of at first. You WILL fall. That's why you should get lessons to learn how to stay in control before getting on the slopes.


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh thanks.... well any suggestions to learn lessons.....


----------



## RustyOregon (Sep 8, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Oh is snowboarding that tuff..... I don't think so. I am sure their is a always a way. I just need a right way to go on....


You're a rookie and you're saying snowboarding isn't that tough, why bother asking for advice?


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Oh is snowboarding that tuff..... I don't think so. I am sure their is a always a way. I just need a right way to go on....


Ha, people died from snowboarding... And not just from avalanches...


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Well... can some one suggest where can I get best lessons


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

ski_diver said:


> Oh is snowboarding that tuff..... I don't think so. I am sure their is a always a way. I just need a right way to go on....


If snowboarding isn't tough why are you asking for advice? Just point it downhill and go!! Remember it isn't that tough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guy"s Trolling! Don't waste your time.


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

So you say its not that tough.....but still my friend met with a serious accident and broke his leg.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ski_diver said:


> So you say its not that tough.....but still my friend met with a serious accident and broke his leg.....


Yeah and I know of a monkey that died from masturbating. Doesn't mean don't do it.


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok I am neither a monkey nor you :hairy: to mas....just tell me where can I get best lessons....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ski_diver said:


> So you say its not that tough.....but still my friend met with a serious accident and broke his leg.....


Your post states that he was skiing. Skiing is more of a leg injury sport where as snowboarding is more of an above the waist injury sport.


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

ok...well then... comparing skiing & snowboarding.... which one is more breath-taking and lovable sport....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Can we just close this one now?


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

You can get lessons at your local resort, but take them from a "more famous" resort since usually they have good teachers (USUALLY....usually)

Group lessons are always the cheapest because the teacher can't go one-on-one with you, but still teach you all of the basics to survive and not be a dumbass and break your leg like your skiing friend. :dry:

I thought skiing was easy? Hah! Gives those ego-maniacs a lesson. :finger1:


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

you get the best lessons from the blonde haired swamp donkey at the base of mount whatdafuck in the swiss alps.


GO to whatever resort you're trying to board at, buy a lesson with your lift ticket and learn how to stop.

WHO ties your shoes for you?


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> ok...well then... comparing skiing & snowboarding.... which one is more breath-taking and lovable sport....


I don't know why I tried to help you. If you don't want to be an asshole, don't pick skiing. :facepalm1:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

This is a troll. Why the hell would you ask us where to get lessons. I think is pretty obvious where you have to go to get *SNOW*board lessons.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

racer357 said:


> you get the best lessons from the blonde haired swamp donkey at the base of mount whatdafuck in the swiss alps.
> 
> 
> GO to whatever resort you're trying to board at, buy a lesson with your lift ticket and learn how to stop.
> ...


Velcro. Definitely velcro.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> This is a troll. Why the hell would you ask us where to get lessons. I think is pretty obvious where you have to go to get *SNOW*board lessons.


There are some retards in the world like this. There are even some people who can't tell what a joke is when it's so obvious. :dry:


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys, please stop being mean. I appreciate if you all are positive towards helping me. I have no time to troll with anyone and I am primarily looking for some real help. I understand that you should have had a bad experience with some trolls. I assure you that I am not one among them.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

You may not be trolling but your posts ask questions that can be easily answered with just a bit of common sense

Where to get lessons
- At whichever mountain you go to

Which is more "loveable"?
- We are on a site called SNOWBOARDINGforum. Which do you think we prefer

How to avoid disasters such as breaking leg?
- Broken legs are not a typical snowboarding injury but its possible. Learn how to ride. Ride within your ability. Watch out for others around you when on the mountain.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Guys, please stop being mean. I appreciate if you all are positive towards helping me. I have no time to troll with anyone and I am primarily looking for some real help. I understand that you should have had a bad experience with some trolls. I assure you that I am not one among them.


Bottom line if you are serous. If you want to snowboard and progress your skill and push your limitations to gain that skill there is always a very good thread of injury. Just be smart, take a lesson, and don't get ahead of yourself. If you don't want any threat of getting hurt, buy some pads and stick to the bunny slope


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Guys, please stop being mean. I appreciate if you all are positive towards helping me. I have no time to troll with anyone and I am primarily looking for some real help. I understand that you should have had a bad experience with some trolls. I assure you that I am not one among them.


Well if that really is so, then read my previous answer to your lessons question. Maybe wasn't the nicest way to say it, but whatever. 

And if you ask a snowboarding forum which one is better, of course we will say snowboarding. Plus we don't walk like retards with our boots on.


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Soul06 said:


> You may not be trolling but your posts ask questions that can be easily answered with just a bit of common sense
> 
> Where to get lessons
> - At whichever mountain you go to
> ...


I understand. Thank you for that.


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Homies911 said:


> Well if that really is so, then read my previous answer to your lessons question. Maybe wasn't the nicest way to say it, but whatever.
> 
> And if you ask a snowboarding forum which one is better, of course we will say snowboarding. Plus we don't walk like retards with our boots on.


Please don't take it to heart. There are a few reasons why this all has taken place. I make sure that those things wont repeat. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

deacon said:


> can we just close this one now?


+ 1 ..........


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Soul06 said:


> You may not be trolling.....with just a bit of common sense


So if this isn't a troll, on a very very slim chance!!!!!

With the amount of common sense shown by askin a question like this in the first place, this person should not even be allowed on the mountain, and definitely not on the public roads in order to get to that mountain!!!!!


----------



## ski_diver (Dec 8, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> So if this isn't a troll, on a very very slim chance!!!!!
> 
> With the amount of common sense shown by askin a question like this in the first place, this person should not even be allowed on the mountain, and definitely not on the public roads in order to get to that mountain!!!!!


Thank you, MIZU. I appreciate the way you are trying to stop me. I am sorry to disappoint you when I say that there is stopin when Nature's calling. LOL


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Thank you, MIZU. I appreciate the way you are trying to stop me. I am sorry to disappoint you when I say that there is stopin when Nature's calling. LOL


Just sharing my wisdom!!!!!

Cause sharing is caring!!!!!

There's lots of innocent people on the slopes, and I don't wanna see them get hurt!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ski_diver said:


> Thank you, MIZU. I appreciate the way you are trying to stop me. I am sorry to disappoint you when I say that there is stopin when Nature's calling. LOL



Nature is calling? I'm so confused by this post. You get lessons where you snowboard. I think once you actually strap into a board, you will understand all of the comments on this post. Snowboarding is a blast. And it's an amazing feeling as you progress and see yourself doing things that you wished you could do the season before. If you truly want to do this, start researching prices at your local mountains - for lift ticket, lesson, and rental gear. If you find yourself loving it, then look into picking up your own gear and maybe even a season pass so you can ride whenever you want. But you gotta start somewhere - and actually getting on a board is it.


----------

